# Bassacarr E435 fridge fuse (2004 model)



## KennyP (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi everyone

sorry to bother you but I have a bassacarr E435 2004 model and the fridge is working on gas and electric but has now started not to work on 12 volt with the engine running. Ive looked in the manual for the fridge and it says if this happens to replace the 16 amp fuse for the fridge. Ive looked in the fuses on the dashboard and none seem to be blown and also the ones on the wadrdobe inner wall are okay too. Is there a place where the fuse for the fridge is so that I can change it?

My alternative is to take it to a main dealer and be charged an arm and a leg. The fridge is champion on gas and lekky so there cant be much wrong with it.

thank you very much for any help you can give.

Best regards

Kenny


----------



## nippy57 (Aug 13, 2008)

You might find some fuses under the bonnet. The one for my electric step was.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Kenny, on my 2003 Kontiki it was under the bonnet (in the centre). It could also be the relay which is at fault.
Colin


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Have a check under this cover
The slit charge relays and fuses are here

Alan H


----------

